
 scryptauthlib (Go), my first open source library, criticism please - Intermernet
https://code.google.com/p/scryptauthlib/
======
SEJeff
Why not github? I am surprised to see any non-google employee actively putting
new projects on sourceforge or google code. I've also seen 2-3 different
people search for "thing that is open source and does XXX" on github
exclusively. It is like doing a social media campaign for your business and
ignoring Facebook. Serious question, not a troll.

